# Legit Primo



## btex34n88 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know its faked alot, so what are some legit brands currently out?? Reasonably priced too


----------



## yerg (Jun 10, 2011)

muscle tech makes primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 10, 2011)

yerg said:


> muscle tech makes primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


 lol...NEXT


----------



## yerg (Jun 10, 2011)

dang.... gaspari
whats wrong with the muscle tech????????????
Alright ill leave your thread alone


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 10, 2011)

yerg said:


> dang.... gaspari
> whats wrong with the muscle tech????????????
> Alright ill leave your thread alone


 lol, nah just messin bro


----------



## yerg (Jun 10, 2011)

whatever, i know when im not wanted....so bye!!!!!!!!   tears are falling...lol


----------



## ROID (Jun 11, 2011)

world pharma


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 11, 2011)

AsiaPharma has brand new Primobolan amps now.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 11, 2011)

I always thought Scherring made the best ones but I think Scherring was taken over/bought by Bayer??


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 11, 2011)

there's real bayer primo if you look for it.....i have a good idea where it is!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2011)

Primo is such a good summer medicine.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2011)

Asia Pharma Primobolan through a slin pin. Easy and smooth!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Jun 12, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Asia Pharma Primobolan through a slin pin. Easy and smooth!



Heavy, how do you make every pic you post of anabolics look so damn good? Quite a talent for sure.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 12, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> I know its faked alot, so what are some legit brands currently out?? Reasonably priced too



Euroking and Qvolt both have Bayer primo at a reasonable price.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pics ...I also have Bayer Schering primo...  dear Twist.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Asia Pharma Primobolan through a slin pin. Easy and smooth!


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 13, 2011)

It looks as if it came up a little short...only .9ml or less.


----------



## wico (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^ really??? is the asia pharma legit primo?? or what?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been wondering the same. I'd love to give primo a try in my next cycle but i just feel like i'm gonna end up with something else with a primo sticker on it


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> They are counterfeit


 

Roid,  Can you back this claim up?  Have you tried EK's Shering/Bayer Primo?  I'm just wondering how you know it's counterfeit.  That's quite a claim without any support.  Just curious.

I have no loyalties on this forum.  I'm here for one reason and that is to sift through all the biased salesmanship and try to decide who I believe and secure some gear.

At this moment, I have no reason to believe you.  I don't care if I buy from EK or WP, but EK sales the same HG primo for eight dollars less per amp.  That's a significant savings.  Now, if they can do that because it's fake, then it's worth paying extra at WP, but how the hell do you know it's fake.  Give us some facts bro.


----------



## euroking (Jul 18, 2011)

Try buy 1 amp and you will see if its legit ore not

what we have is legit

and coming straight from the wholesaler to pharmacy in the origin country 



ted8541 said:


> Roid,  Can you back this claim up?  Have you tried EK's Shering/Bayer Primo?  I'm just wondering how you know it's counterfeit.  That's quite a claim without any support.  Just curious.
> 
> I have no loyalties on this forum.  I'm here for one reason and that is to sift through all the biased salesmanship and try to decide who I believe and secure some gear.
> 
> At this moment, I have no reason to believe you.  I don't care if I buy from EK or WP, but EK sales the same HG primo for eight dollars less per amp.  That's a significant savings.  Now, if they can do that because it's fake, then it's worth paying extra at WP, but how the hell do you know it's fake.  Give us some facts bro.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't believe EK sells fake gear.  All gear I've ever gotten from them has proven to be what it says it is.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> I know its faked alot, so what are some legit brands currently out?? Reasonably priced too


 

Reasonably priced LEGIT primo does not exist.  Next option?


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it worth it ?


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

I have over 30 amps on the way of what I HOPE is LEGIT Bayer Schering Primo amps that was "reasonably priced."  Of course, the definition of "reasonably priced" will vary between users so I'm hoping, hoping and hoping some more.  I will always have a fond memory of what legit Primo did for me leading up to my BB show in late 90s so I will most definately know whether my Primo is legit or not.  
It better effing be!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 18, 2011)

this AP primo are best...all who try it say they are best.


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

Listen to me, the man with lots of knowledge.

Dragon Pharma's Products are Number 1 at the best prices on the internet.


Get their Primo. You'll be happy you did. and with their Bulk option, you can save extra money...


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Is it worth it ?


 

If you run it at a high enough dose.....yes.


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> If you run it at a high enough dose.....yes.



Heavy said he likes Primo at 400mg EW


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Heavy said he likes Primo at 400mg EW


 Stacked with T.


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Stacked with T.



Of course. Using Testosterone should be understood in ever cycle...

God help the ignorant!


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

Primo must be ran at 1000mg week during peak cycle.

That is, because Arnold dosed it this way!!  lol

I'll dose mine at 300-400mg EW in either one shot or split into two weekly doses.  I'll have enough to run it 300mg EW for 10 weeks or 400mg for 7-1/2 weeks.  I'm leaning toward 300mg for 10 weeks.  Will continue my body recomp as the Masteron has just ended.

*And No* - I won't forget to stack test with it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

that seems like a low dose for you bigbird i would think you would need like 600mg a week and they say all of it is lower dosed than what it says it is so if it was me i would do atleast 600mg -800mg a week and maybe you will be doing 400mg a week really.what kind of results do most get out of primo like lots of strenght gains what makes it so good that it cost a boat load and is so good about it?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Heavy said he likes Primo at 400mg EW


 

That's cool.  CT likes it at 700mg-1g EW, and 300mg test.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 19, 2011)

CT said:


> That's cool. CT likes it at 700mg-1g EW, and 300mg test.


 

Ah-ha!  Hangin around in Arnold's neighborhood, eh?  I'd like to do the same but then I'd be out of Primo in one month!  Damnitt.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 19, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> that seems like a low dose for you bigbird i would think you would need like 600mg a week and they say all of it is lower dosed than what it says it is so if it was me i would do atleast 600mg -800mg a week and maybe you will be doing 400mg a week really.what kind of results do most get out of primo like lots of strenght gains what makes it so good that it cost a boat load and is so good about it?


 
Well, I'm going to assume the Bayer Scherinhg ampules are properly dosed; that is, 100mg per amp.  And with proper diet, 300mg EW should help me get where I want to get.  That is, stronger and leaner while on calorie-depleted diet.  Diet will still entail high protein but not as many cals as I'm used to.  Primo will also help me maintain and even improve my muscle mass in such kind of diet phase.  I used 300mg EW in the past with great success so I anticipate similar results.  I may run it 300mg Week One, 400mg Week 2 and alternate like that.  

However, you can bet the house I'd LOVE to experience Primo at a weekly dose of 800mg or so  (foaming at the mouth as I type this...)


----------



## hypno (Jul 19, 2011)

What about GP Prima 100 from Napsgear? 

Speaking of Naps just a few minutes ago I noticed they have stopped taking orders.
Making changes, too much demand, or ?


----------

